# AFC Championships



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Alright, so who in the AFC will be making an appearance in this year's Super Bowl. I'm going with Pittsburgh.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I say the Titans will win, although I would prefer to see San Diego take it.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im routing for either the Titans or the Steelers, I like both teams. I would like to see a Carolina-Tennesee super bowl tho!!!!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

It is hard to beat a team twice in one year. Having said that the Ravens will beat the Titans and then play the Steelers. The Ravens will play the Eagles in the Super Bowl....


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If the Ravens D plays like they did against my poor Fins, then they have a legit shot at the belt, if I was putting money down though...it would be pretty hard to go against the Steelers.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I am rooting for the Patriots, come on undefeated season. :shock: :wink: :mrgreen: Oh wait that was last year, I think Pittsburgh will win the AFC.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I would love the Steelers to make it to the Super Bowl, however their offense is rather offensive. It would take a mighty dominating defense (more so than what they have shown) to get them there. I am going to say Titans & Giants.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> I would love the Steelers to make it to the Super Bowl, however their offense is rather offensive. It would take a mighty dominating defense (more so than what they have shown) to get them there. I am going to say Titans & Giants.


The Steeler's offense is the only part I'm at all worried about. Roethlisberger is in his second best season as far as passing yards go, but is having a not so great year with interceptions, and he has been embarrassing as far as fumbles go. I think the Ravens will make it past Tennessee, and then that is where my doubts lie. If Ray Lewis & Co. have their way with Roethlisberger then all is lost, and you know they'll be all over Hines Ward like flies on poop. As long as they protect Big Ben and he can find Ward and Holmes in the open, then they'll be ok. I have no doubts that the Steeler defense can control the Ravens offense. Go Polamalu!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to pick the Steelers. I think Tennessee peaked midway through the season. I want Tennessee to win, but the Steelers have a lot of momentum going into the playoffs.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing is going to stop the Chargers this year. I think it will be another NY Giants. Hugely upset they beat my Colts once again, but I just think they are going to rally around their injured talent and win it all.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Steelers all the way in the AFC baby!!! The Chargers are too beat up and I dont think that the other too have enough offense to get it done....not saying thast Pitts O is very good either though. I think the only way Pitt doesnt go is if the Ravens D scores more than Pitts O, so just take care of the ball, grind it out, and go on to Tampa.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Maybe if Marty was still coaching the bolts they would have a chance but not with that dip**** Norv Turner running things. He will find a way to screw it up. He always does!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Maybe if Marty was still coaching the bolts they would have a chance but not with that dip**** Norv Turner running things. He will find a way to screw it up. He always does!


Dang it, STOP making statements that I agree with! You're taking all the fun away from me. :evil: I for the life of me can't figure out why the Chargers fired Marty and hired Norv. WTH?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Maybe if Marty was still coaching the bolts they would have a chance but not with that dip**** Norv Turner running things. He will find a way to screw it up. He always does!


You need to stop making so much sense. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Tennessee


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Pittsburgh is going to take the Chargers out behind the old wood shed tonight and then the Ravens are going to take Pittsburgh out behind it next week so the Ravens can meet the Eagles in the Superbowl.


----------

